# New litter today :D



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

My BEW doe Belle just had her babies this night, I can see at least 6 babies through the cage, so excitet!  This is my second litter in years and the other doe in her cage a broken black doe (is mostly white), Baby, is pregnant also but at least one week later than Belle.
Glad that Belle had her babies, she was so big I felt like she was exploding :lol: 
Photos soon


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Photo of mom day before she had her litter


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Exiting to see what colours they will be.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww babes, Congrats!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you, funny how they just are normal one day and then the next day they blow up like a baloon! Then I know that the litter will arrive after 1-3 days 
Forgot to say that the dad is BEW...and most likely her brother :whistle sooo....I will see what is behind them. Later they will use another male.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

8 BABIES 

Another photo: http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 856805.jpg

Baby, my other doe, also had her litter now 7.september and I counted 7 babies :mrgreen:


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Great! Now it's more waiting. And remember to keep us updated.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Elven
Will take another photo tomoorow night, then you can see the colours haha..they are all BEWs but now there is another litter with Belle´s babys, the mothers are sisters and the same father to their litter so it will be interesting to see if Baby´s litter will have any other colour in them (Baby is broken, Belle is all BEW).


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Remember to update! cant wait to see what theyll be like in 4 weeks


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! Little cutie pinkies


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

New photos of Belle´s litter. I tryed to sex them and they may possibly be 2 bucks and 5 does, we´ll see soon if I´m right 
Baby´s litter is the younger one here.









2 or 3 babies look like they MIGHT be satin but am not at all sure but they seem a little bit more off white, will see soon when the fur is longer.









See the little dark spot in the back of the baby to the left, just like her aunt (Baby) 

http://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... %20litter/


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! I love the little bum spot on the baby


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww! So gorgous! I love these little ones, Love the one with the little spot on its bum sweet :love1


----------

